# FORMER ROBALO OWNER NEEDS TO CREW BAD!!



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Sold the boat in January and I am really missing it about now!! I have some tackle and a pretty good knowledge of offshore fishing, we used to run out of freeport but anywhere in Texas will do and money is not an issue. Thanks in advance


----------

